# How to track JSV online



## abdul786 (Jul 27, 2014)

Dear xpats,

I have submitted JSV application in last week. And now i am trying to track my application status online.
i hv got one receipt and there is a long alphanumeric number printed which i am guess is receipt number. I hv tried to enter, but everytime it says the receipt is invalid. I am sure i am doing mistake to fill the field online.

can anybody tell me how do i fill the field online??
My visa application is submitted to Chennai consulate.?

Many thanks,


----------



## sandeepkhaira (May 30, 2012)

abdul786 said:


> Dear xpats,
> 
> I have submitted JSV application in last week. And now i am trying to track my application status online.
> i hv got one receipt and there is a long alphanumeric number printed which i am guess is receipt number. I hv tried to enter, but everytime it says the receipt is invalid. I am sure i am doing mistake to fill the field online.
> ...


Hi Abdul, You cannot track National Visa. Tracking can be done on VFS site for Schengen Visa only. Wait for verification, which can take 15 days - 2 months, and about 15 days afterwards for final outcome.


----------



## TrackGermany (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Abdul , Did you get any reply from Embassy ? Has your verification been done ? If yes , how long did it take ? ..Looks like they take a long time before granting Jobseeker visa

Thanks


----------

